# Small bumps on Astro's body



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I know this has been spoken about before, so im sorry if I am repeating an over asked subject!

But yeah, on and off for the past few weeks Astro has been returning from walks with a whole lot of little bumps on his skin. In the past I have given him an antihistamine tablet (phenergan) and that has cleared it up. But this week especially, it looks alot worse than ever and it seems to be bothering the little guy (as he keeps scratching).

We often go down to the river and Astro loves to run through the grass and weeds and along the dirt bank near the water and when we return home from this off-lead walks it seems to be at its worst. I was going to give him benadryl but we dont have it here in Australia, so I was reccomended phenergan by another vet friend of mine.

So should I take him to the vet for a shot of steroids? And I guess just stay clear of his walks down near the river? I know that V's have very sensitive skin but I feel really bad for Astro because he loves his walks down the river 

I have posted some pics to this post aswell. The spots feel like little bubbles under the skin and when you part the hair it appears to be flaky (almost dandruffy underneath) on the skin and the fur nearly just falls out. 

I am not sure whether it is an allergic reaction to the grass and things at the river, or whether it is a series of little bug bites. I dont know but I feel sorry for the little guy 

Thanks


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Facts Prednisone and other Corticosteriods they mimic and trick the body 

and impact hormones your body produces into your adrenal glands 

it can suppress inflammation :

and it will Reduce all immunity it touches 

and can make the immunity attack its own tissues 

49 years of sports

they punished me with these

check this out

full body fun

Prednisone

not shingles Reactions some fun

and so sorry for your Mate

this was my entire body went 14 days no sleep

more risks of Western junk


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rudy said:


> Facts Prednisone and other Corticosteriods they mimic and trick the body
> 
> and impact hormones your body produces into your adrenal glands
> 
> ...


Sh it your hands were very inflamed and swollen! must of been sore 

So what do you think I should do for Astro? Any ideas?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My entire body was this

due to 40 mgs of it 3x a day Western Roids 

Your pup has or maybe been bitten or a reaction or both?

I will call the best 8am and no it will not be "Benadull" 

another masker of the root problem.

make it easy tonight

and I suggest a full (sea salt bath) then aloe vera light rub 

Ebson salts may help as well 

The gal Natural Vet is a Stud I sent her the pics

she a busy beaver ;D

is the dog itching eyes runny nose dry?

and also for more protection check the skin close for a site of a bite

maybe a reactions to plants

pollens or ate or diet?

Give me some time keep the mate close and cares

I was on a IV 5 days to come back

Full body invasions even my scalp we tested

face was only thing sparred

the corn nuts were fun as well ;D :'(

I won with natures care

and trust me the stuff is long gone hot waters still hurts months later

I will do my Best

time?

also take a temp?


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Rudy 

your a champion!

So you think give him a bath of ebson salts, followed by a light rub of aloe vera?

He is itching at the little bites. He isn't really scratching them but rather he is trying to bite them and nibble at them. His nose is dry but maybe thats because he is asleep next to me 

It is unusual, because when I part the hair at the site of each bump, the skin underneath if raised and it seems to have a really dry head on it. And the hair that I part seems to be stuck together in a lump, like something was sucking on it. Basically, when you run your hand down his leg it just feels really lumpy and bumpy from little bites. And i would assume if it was an allergic reaction, the bumps wouldn't feel so hard? So, im leaning towards something biting him like maybe ants? or little bugs? 

I have attached more photos.

Yeah I dont think it is his diet! but who knows.

I dont have a thermometer here  but will get one this afternoon when out.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Also worth a vet check if they continue to bother him. They can get skin infections when they break out in hives like that, especially if they scratch at them. If the bumps don't go away with allergy medicine, that's something to consider. It's just the bacteria that normally live on the skin, but hives (especially scratched-at ones) give the bacteria a way to get inside. Jasper got hives from a chicken treat, and then had a skin infection. It involved a lot of baths with antibacterial shampoo. He did not approve!


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah i might try Astro with this ebson bath tonight and see how he is in the morning and then if still there, take him to the vet in the morning


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes on the soak warm soak salt induced bath it will provide some healing properties and real aloe vera go light

when she contacts me

I am on it ;D

and you may laugh fly's or ants could be the punisher as well 

all my best to you and no fears

I would hug your mate near tonight

For "We"

I means little to Rudy and Willow 

God bless you


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bumps Rudy's is the way to go. 

I Never experienced anything like this, though. A bump here and there from mosquito bites, that's all. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9237.msg71013.html#msg71013

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks guys  I will try the bath and aloe vera tonight and let you know how it goes. 

And if not any better, mr astro will be on the way to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Hibiclens" ;D "antiseptic" and "antimicrobial" cleaner another strong choice 

most care centers use this 24-7 mate 

warning

for external use only

keep out of eyes ears and mouth

but very effective if you can control the mate

all Pharmacy or most carry this


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Update on Astro. So we took him to the vet today and it felt like a waste of time! She looked at his bumps got 1 min and said yeah it's an allergic reaction and it could be due to a number of things including pollen, grass, flowers etc. haha pretty much knew that.

She said he is probably too young for a cortisone injection (will be bad for his growth), so she told
Me to try another antihistamine. So I'm trying him on Zyrtec this week and ill let you know how he goes. They also said if tht doesn't work then maybe try and see a vet dermatologist. So I don't know what to do!

The bumps are still quite obvious on his body, so shouldny try him on the bath with ebson salts? What about pine tarsal? And maybe guess just stay away from the river


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know about a special bath but definitely rinse or wipe him off when you gets back from these excursions if you're not already. I would only medicate if they truly are itching him. We've used Zyrtec on Dozer and it didn't help but his issues are different. Buy generic to save money. You can also try clemastine as an antigorite if the Zyrtec doesn't work. But I had a harder time finding that one and it cost more.


----------

